# Discus



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Ive been thinking lately about these beautiful fish. What size tank would I need for 3 of them? 55? 75? I know they need their water to stay clean and be siphoned regularly. What type of filter would be best for such a large tank? Any other helpful hints would be appreciated.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm no pro at discus, and have never kept them, but I have read some about them. Someone correct me if I'm wrong on anything. I think you'd want a 30 gal. I would also think you'd want 1 male and 2 females, but that's just a guess. They need pretty soft water, so I'd get your water tested if I was you.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

If you had two males they would fight? I don't plan to breed them.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Check out nada's website. http://www.discusnada.org/ There is overlap with the AAAA, so we have access to many keepers and several breeders.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Here I am to help! Haha, discus need to be kept in larger groups of 5 or more and I would recommend a tank minimum of 75 gallons. Any filter that is big enough for the tank is good enough. I use a fluval canister with my discus


----------



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

They for sure like company The more the merrier. even if a couple pair out they don't fight very aggressively more bumping and rubbing might see a head butt or two but nothing major to injure the fish.. Most important thing is lots of fresh water. Small amounts of food with several feeding for young fish. I feed my adults 2 times a day young ones 3-4. I change 10-20% daily with my pairs and 50% 2 times a week on my display tank. Most discus you buy are spawned in tap water so they should adjust to your tap water without a problem unless you get wild fish. 
Good luck if you get them, They are a real joy to watch and can get some real color in your tank.


----------

